# Clown Plecos, what can you tell me about them



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

*Clown Plecos*

i would like to learn about them can yall share your info with me please.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

Clown Pleco

They stay pretty small, about 4 inches. They need wood in their diet so a piece of driftwood or bogwood is necessary. I think they may eat some algae, but they aren't as great at eating it as bristlenose plecs. They are quite cute if you ask me.  I don't know that I'd get one specifically for algae though, but if you are looking for a small pleco/bottom feeder, a Clown pleco would be perfect. I've never kept one though so I can't be sure on the algae issue.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have one... but Ive never had an algae problem in the tank he is in. Tho I have to wonder if thats because he's in there. The tank right next to that one gets covered in algae - they both sit across the room from a window. Hes a cute little guy. Hes not out and about all the time, but hes never totally hidden either. I like him just fine but he doesn't make me drool  He's like a mini-vacuum at feeding time. And he does love his driftwood tho most of the time he uses it to sleep under/beside.


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

*Clown Pleco*

I've got one of these little guys. I've had him somewhere between 1 - 2 years and have seen him a total of maybe, 8 times.  He's pretty cute and he's one of my favorites (appropriately named Krusty). When I got him, folks kept telling me he'd eat my plants in my tank but honestly, he's never touched them. I haven't had an algea problem in that tank either, but can't say it's because of him (never had a problem before I got him either). 

So, aside from him hiding all the time and only being able to see the tip of his tail most of the time, he's a pretty cool fish!  Like I said, one of my fav's.


----------

